

Show HN: Time tracking for the masses - ramblerman

http://www.timeclover.com<p>We made a time tracking tool to track hobbies and goals. No billable hours or other enterprise nonsense,  just simplicity and what we feel are great graphs and visualizations of how you spend your time.<p>I'm a big fan of seinfeld's method and this is supposed to take it a step further. Instead of planning activities, guilt yourself into not ruining your beautiful history.<p>We’re still expanding the idea, and would love some feedback. Unfortunately everything is somewhat empty until you have tracked for a couple of days, so here is my public profile view to give you an idea:<p>http://www.timeclover.com/public/3/index<p>Feedback is much appreciated
======
tycho77
Cool! I was just trying to keep track in some spreadsheet that lives on my
laptop, but this is much better. The use of Gravatar is also a nice touch.

I am unfortunately not knowledgeable on the issues that come with enabling
https on a website, but that would be a nice feature.

It'll be interesting to see how this sort of activity incentivizing stacks up
against more active variants like <http://www.habut.com/>.

------
drewrv
Great concept, looks nice. My only complaint is that, I know I worked out for
two hours yesterday and one earlier today, how do I enter in that data? It
would be nice if I could keep track of that without starting and stopping the
timer in real time.

~~~
ramblerman
You are allowed to manually enter time entries through the time entries link
in the menu bar.

There you can modify or add as you please. No cheating though ;)

------
md1515
Hey, this looks pretty cool. I might add that it would be nice for the colors
to be the same in both the Time Spent Overview and Weekly Overview. It makes
it easier to read / compare.

------
dholowiski
Cool - many times I have wanted exactly this kind of tool - also, thanks for
introducing me to Seinfeld's productivity method, cool.

